# IC Diamond Thermal Compund



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

I just bought some of this stuff from Petra's Tech Shop about an hour ago. Im hoping that it will do my B3 Q6600 some justice and bring down the temps. 

When I get it, I will post up idle temps with AS5 along with load temps using Prime95 (the multi threaded one).

Then I will post up the Diamond idle temps and load temps using Prime95 as well. Then, I will post up the idle temps and load temps with a 2 hr cure.

Im expecting to do this around Christmas time. If not soon after. Depends on UPS and when PTS ships it.

Im really looking forward to working with this. 

I made this thread because I did not see any mention of it anywhere else on the forums. Please correct me if I am wrong.

EDIT: PTS has already shipped it! That was super fast. I ordered about 515PM my time and I got a trackign number in my email at 524PM. Very nice.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

A little bit of background for those who dont know about the diamond thermal paste. 



> Anybody who is a true computer hardware enthusiast these days knows that keeping your CPU from overheating while pushing it to its limits is one of the most important concerns. Thermal compounds like Arctic Silver are the front line of that defense, conducting the heat directly from the CPU to the heat sink. Without the compound, small imperfections in the surface of the heat sink can render the heat sink almost useless and lesser compounds can actually insulate your processor. Thermal compounds that are available for purchase have remained unchanged for some time. The most popular type of thermal compound has silver suspended in silicone grease. Research has been done by overclockers.com demonstrating a far superior type of thermal compound using diamond. Silver has a respectable thermal conductivity at: 429W/m K. Diamond on the other hand has a thermal conductivity of 900-2320 W/m K. So worst case scenario we double performance, and best case is roughly a 5x multiplier.
> 
> Another nice advantage with diamond is that it is not electrically conductive. Silver based compounds will conduct electricity which makes a sloppy application of the compound a risk for shorting out your expensive hardware.
> 
> It appears that several people have come up with this idea independently, but we didn’t want to make that fact stop us from sharing our two cents on the matter as well. There are mumbling's about commercially available compounds being in the works but we thought, “Why wait when we can have our candy now?” We are going to show you how to make your own diamond compound, and provide you with some of our own results for the improvements it provides in actual cooling performance. We will be comparing Arctic Silver to our home brewed batch of diamond compound.



Sourcehttp://recommendedspec.com/blogs/jared-bouck/archive/2007/12/01/diy-diamond-thermal-compound.aspx


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2007)

Has some potential...take a look at these reviews:

http://www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/thermal_paste/paste_roundup2/index.asp

http://icrontic.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64731


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I just bought some of this stuff from Petra's Tech Shop about an hour ago. Im hoping that it will do my B3 Q6600 some justice and bring down the temps.
> 
> When I get it, I will post up idle temps with AS5 along with load temps using Prime95 (the multi threaded one).
> 
> ...



I've got a B3 also. I idle at 37-39 and load at 56-58. Whats your temps? And what vcore are you at?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I've got a B3 also. I idle at 37-39 and load at 56-58. Whats your temps? And what vcore are you at?



Believe it or not, my idle temps on a stock cooler and an after market cooler are 50-55C. Load is just shy of 65C. Temps are teh same overclocked as well.

Vcore is 1.35 atm. if I go higher, my temps get into the 100C range.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Believe it or not, my idle temps on a stock cooler and an after market cooler are 50-55C. Load is just shy of 65C. Temps are teh same overclocked as well.
> 
> Vcore is 1.35 atm. if I go higher, my temps get into the 100C range.



Damn thats hot dude. So your at 3g on a stock cooler? Try lowering vcore. I'm at 1.3v in bios and vdroop's to 1.256.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Damn thats hot dude. So your at 3g on a stock cooler? Try lowering vcore. I'm at 1.3v in bios and vdroop's to 1.256.



Nay. Im at 3GHz with a TT V1 cooler. I also have the fan going full boat.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well if diamond does have better heat transfer that's great!  I think the next generation should do even better as they learn how to crush it up betterish and make it into more of a liquid before it settles (from what I could tell from the first review Paulieg posted that's probably what would hold it back is that it's too solid)


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Nay. Im at 3GHz with a TT V1 cooler. I also have the fan going full boat.




I wonder why your running so hot? Have you tried lowering vcore?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I wonder why your running so hot? Have you tried lowering vcore?



Im not sure. Ill reboot and go into bios right now and lower it down a bit and run prime and see where it stands with that.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

I think you can lower it a little, which would really help with temps.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I think you can lower it a little, which would really help with temps.



Right now, I am at 1.31 or thereabouts for Vcore and my temps are still 44*C. idle. If I go lower than that, my OC is unstable and Prime fails in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Right now, I am at 1.31 or thereabouts for Vcore and my temps are still 44*C. idle. If I go lower than that, my OC is unstable and Prime fails in less than 5 seconds.



Ok, you have done well. Your down about 6-10c, right? How important is 3g to you? I ask because like I've said I'm at 2.9g at 1.256 vcore. You should be able to drop into the high 30's like me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Ok, you have done well. Your down about 6-10c, right? How important is 3g to you? I ask because like I've said I'm at 2.9g at 1.256 vcore. You should be able to drop into the high 30's like me.


Im one of those that like to squeeze as much out of my rig as I can and this B3 is holding me back. Either that or the board is. Yet others claim the they OC with it just fine. *shrugs*


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im one of those that like to squeeze as much out of my rig as I can and this B3 is holding me back. Either that or the board is. Yet others claim the they OC with it just fine. *shrugs*



the board is. the 680i just doesn't oc quads well. sorry.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im one of those that like to squeeze as much out of my rig as I can and this B3 is holding me back. Either that or the board is. Yet others claim the they OC with it just fine. *shrugs*



Its just a claim dude. Is it your q6600 or the ram?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> the board is. the 680i just doesn't oc quads well. sorry.



So ive been told. Yet I think its someone on here (cant recall who it is) said that its a load and that he has his eVGA 680i board paired with a quad core and has his overclocked to 3.6GHz stable.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So ive been told. Yet I think its someone on here (cant recall who it is) said that its a load and that he has his eVGA 680i board paired with a quad core and has his overclocked to 3.6GHz stable.



could you find that?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Its just a claim dude. Is it your q6600 or the ram?



RAM is DDR2 800 but its known to overclock pretty decently. I have it at 1000Mhz right now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> could you find that?



Ill work on it but I cant guarantee it.

EDIT: Found it!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=514479&postcount=30


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> RAM is DDR2 800 but its known to overclock pretty decently. I have it at 1000Mhz right now.



what color are the heatspreaders?


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So ive been told. Yet I think its someone on here (cant recall who it is) said that its a load and that he has his eVGA 680i board paired with a quad core and has his overclocked to 3.6GHz stable.



Its just a claim dude.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> what color are the heatspreaders?



Black. These to be precise. 



ntdouglas said:


> Its just a claim dude.



I know it. 

Prime failed btw at 1.31ish vcore after 20 minutes.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 19, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Black. These to be precise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that 1.31 vcore in bios? Or is that after vdroop?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Is that 1.31 vcore in bios? Or is that after vdroop?


Bios.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 20, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Bios.



Thats interesting. I wonder why yours needs more.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 20, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Thats interesting. I wonder why yours needs more.



Not sure. All i can figure is I got one that doesnt like to overclock well. Which is just my luck anyway.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 20, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Not sure. All i can figure is I got one that doesnt like to overclock well. Which is just my luck anyway.



Have you tried raising fsb termination voltage? Also, are you getting a 1000mhz running all 4 sticks?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 20, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Have you tried raising fsb termination voltage? Also, are you getting a 1000mhz running all 4 sticks?



I have tried bumping the voltage on every voltage option I have in the BIOS and it doesnt make a difference. 

Ill run CPUz here shortly and post up what it says.

Actually, try clicking the link in my sig for the CPUz verification thing. That may have what you are looking for.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 20, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have tried bumping the voltage on every voltage option I have in the BIOS and it doesnt make a difference.
> 
> Ill run CPUz here shortly and post up what it says.
> 
> Actually, try clicking the link in my sig for the CPUz verification thing. That may have what you are looking for.




Yeah, thats impressive. DD2 1000 with 4x1g sticks.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 20, 2007)

Check this out.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 20, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Check this out.



Thats hard to see.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 20, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats hard to see.



I agree...


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 20, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats hard to see.



I shrunk it too much. I was showing I was stable at 3g @ 1.256 vcore. Ram is at ddr2 1116 with 2.1 vdimm. Maybe its our boards. Maybe yours vdroop's more.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 20, 2007)

my new E6750 runs with a shown temp reading of 39 C.. a shown v core of 1.6 volts.. at 3.8 gig.. under load..

with all fans slowed down and near silence i see 22 C at idle..

all with an artic feezer pro with the gloop that comes stuck to the bottom of the cooler.. 

sounds way too low.. far lower than i expected but my tried and trusted "feel around the hot bits" method kinda makes me thing it might be true..

true

ps.. my ram is rather toasty thow.. he he


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got the IC Diamond stuff today. So once I get done with my final, Ill put it on my rig and post results.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 21, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I just got the IC Diamond stuff today. So once I get done with my final, Ill put it on my rig and post results.



I will be curious to see results.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 21, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I will be curious to see results.



Ditto ^.^


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2007)

The results are IN!!!!

They are quite impressive so far.

Here are my idle temps using AS5

Idle
Load
47*C
67-70*C

With IC Diamond 7 carat:

Idle
Load
39*C
55-57*C


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 21, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The results are IN!!!!
> 
> They are quite impressive so far.
> 
> ...



wow.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 21, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The results are IN!!!!
> 
> They are quite impressive so far.
> 
> ...



Awesome crash. What vcore are you running stable. I know 1.31 didn't work for you.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2007)

1.35


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 21, 2007)

For just changing the Thermal Compound that's amazing atleast a idle difference of 8+ Degree's C and over 10 while loading O.O I gotta order me some of this stuff!!!


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 21, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> 1.35



Where did you get it from?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2007)

I am very very happy with the results. Wonder if 25 carat would make an impact? To bad they dont have that out yet.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> For just changing the Thermal Compound that's amazing atleast a idle difference of 8+ Degree's C and over 10 while loading O.O I gotta order me some of this stuff!!!



Order away:
http://www.petrastechshop.com/icdi7cathco.html


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Where did you get it from?



Bios. Thats what it is set at. Everest Ultimate is also reading a 1.3v range.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 21, 2007)

proboly would but only like 2-3C Idle and 5-6C Load


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 21, 2007)

I just ordered 5 of these bad boys for all my CPU's in my house ^.^!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> I just ordered 5 of these bad boys for all my CPU's in my house ^.^!!!


Nice!

How much did all that come to with shipping?


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 21, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Nice!
> 
> How much did all that come to with shipping?



Who cares.I'm getting some.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Who cares.I'm getting some.



It'll cost me $35 to get 5 more. 

Need a new video card first, then motherboard, then CPU, then im set.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 23, 2007)

all this magic potion stuff sounds good.. what puzzles me thow is why i am seeing figures around 20 C idle.. 40 C load.. on my e6750 at 3.8 gig running 1.6 vcore..

all with the standard gloop that comes stuck to the bottom of my artic pro cooler..

its easy to say my temps are wrong.. but its equally easy to say everybodies temps are wrong..

i have used three different motherboards amd and intel over the past month.. all have show  lower than expected temps with the stuff stuck to the bottom of the artic cooler..

i have been lazy and broken all the "rules" and simply just bunged the cooler on with what it came with.. but the results have been a pleasant surprise.. odd..

trog


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 23, 2007)

Check this out. 

http://www.overclockers.com/home.asp

Look at the news for December 22.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember reading about ebay-diamond-powder-silicon-paste-user-mixes a while back, didn't take long to someone make it commercially  Performance being SO much better than AS5, I wouldn't be surprised if we see AD5 paste this year too (Arctic Diamond 5) 

Can't wait for this stuff to get here, wouldn't mind doing a test with one tube for CPU/GPU. (price just might get Europe extra)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 18, 2008)

If anyone managed to pick some of this stuff up, can you please tell me what the precuationary measures says on the slip of paper that comes with it? I was just working on a PC that has this stuff on it (I was swapping HSF's) and I started to become very light headed and almost passed out. 

Please post what the slip that came with the ICD7 says. 

Thanks.


----------

